# Rockwell on the 24-70v2, "holy cow, it's awesome."



## risc32 (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/24-70mm-ii.htm


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.
It's good to know this lens'es quality is confirmed by Ken as well. 
Finally confirmed, that it produces great images at saturation +4! Sliders are there to be used, but maybe even Canon egineers haven't seen it yet?


----------



## InterMurph (Sep 21, 2012)

Before the ritual mocking of Ken Rockwell commences...

I'd like to point out that he is just about the only photography blogger who is truly agnostic about equipment. 
He is just about the only one who actually uses both Canon and Nikon equipment, and switches among them based on his personal preferences.

Yes, his style can be grating at times, and he's simply wrong about some things (you don't need a tripod!), but he does bring a lot of value to the table.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 21, 2012)

InterMurph said:


> Before the ritual mocking of Ken Rockwell commences...
> 
> I'd like to point out that he is just about the only photography blogger who is truly agnostic about equipment.
> He is just about the only one who actually uses both Canon and Nikon equipment, and switches among them based on his personal preferences.
> ...



Of course! From time to time he likes to point on which side grass is greener (or more saturated) but I also like to read his site. He's agnostic and brave defending his own experience, feelings and slider adjustments.
I'd also like to have opportunity to play with 24-70 II so maybe it's just jealousy?


----------



## DB (Sep 21, 2012)

I think the his ultimate conclusion says it all - he went and bought one!


----------



## psolberg (Sep 21, 2012)

risc32 said:


> http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/24-70mm-ii.htm



you realize Ken WANTS you to buy it so he collects is paycheck? why in the world would you believe a word this guys says.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 21, 2012)

psolberg said:


> risc32 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/24-70mm-ii.htm
> ...



I really wonder what the average age of people here is.

"Ken is agnostic!"

Of course he is. He doesn't care if you buy Canon or Nikon, he just wants his slice of the cake. Probably he gets paid in %, so the more expensive the product you buy is, the more he gets. That's probably the reason of him totally bashing the way-too-cheap D800.


----------



## risc32 (Sep 21, 2012)

if you guys ever bothered to read much of his stuff you'd learn that he usually recommends you not to buy the more expensive product. it's at the bottom of his reviews on things, under "recommendations". he'll usually tell you to either make do with what you have or go buy some much less expensive, usually older, model.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2012)

risc32 said:


> if you guys ever bothered to read much of his stuff you'd learn that he usually recommends you not to buy the more expensive product. it's at the bottom of his reviews on things, under "recommendations". he'll usually tell you to either make do with what you have or go buy some much less expensive, usually older, model.



You know - in the old days I would have agreed with you - more recently I have noticed a SERIOUS upswing in his sales-manship and his "THIS IS A GREAT PRODUCT". I am not going to deny that he provides loads of helpful information(mixed in with a few whacky opinions but we are all entitled to that) but I really put far less weight on what he says these days and when I want to read about Nikon I go to http://www.bythom.com/


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 21, 2012)

More K.R. fans. :

Oops, I just F.A.R.Ted.
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/fart.htm

I don't think I'll be purchasing equipment based on reviews from someone like that. To each his own I guess.


----------



## charlesa (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm getting convinced little by little, but no availability in EU... and that price, better be same quality as my favourite 70-200 mm IS L II (except this is a plastic lens.... hmmmm).


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 21, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> It's good to know this lens'es quality is confirmed by Ken as well.



So if KR bashes Canon like the 5d3 then he's an arrogant amateur moron, but if he says Canon is just awesome his opinion is warmly welcomed?!?!? Really.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 21, 2012)

Ken Rockwell topics rapidly degenerate into trolling comments and are then locked or removed.
If you have something constructive to say, fine. If you are bashing or trolling, just move on.


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 21, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ken Rockwell topics rapidly degenerate into trolling comments and are then locked or removed.
> If you have something constructive to say, fine. If you are bashing or trolling, just move on.



+1


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 21, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to know this lens'es quality is confirmed by Ken as well.
> ...



I don't own 5d3, so can't say anything about his findings. I don't remember if I commented his bashing 5d3. I don't think so.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 21, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> I don't remember if I commented his bashing 5d3. I don't think so.



Sorry, I really shouldn't have quoted you, it was just meant as a random quote of positive KR feedback that was nowhere to be found when the 5d3 was released.


----------



## DB (Sep 22, 2012)

Ken Rockwell's reviews are very useful to less experienced people like myself. He states up front that he feeds his family via his website. He speaks his mind.

Also he provides extremely useful data on things like lens distortion figures, with tips & suggested figures to correct them in post (for instance his comparison of the mark I to mark II variant of this lens at differing focal points).


----------



## Jotho (Sep 22, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember if I commented his bashing 5d3. I don't think so.
> ...


As far as I remember Rockwell says 5D3 is the worlds best DSLR actually.


----------



## pwp (Sep 22, 2012)

I've never minded Ken Rockwells's style. Frankly it's refreshingly different in an increasingly beige world. He's enthusiastic & passionate, something that makes life more enjoyable. 

In regard to his 24-70 review, the more positive viewpoints I read about this lens the better. I can't wait to get mine.

-PW


----------



## Luciano Nova (Sep 22, 2012)

risc32 said:


> if you guys ever bothered to read much of his stuff you'd learn that *he usually recommends you not to buy the more expensive product*. it's at the bottom of his reviews on things, under "recommendations". he'll usually tell you to either make do with what you have or go buy some much less expensive, usually older, model.



You are right:http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/6d/vs-5d-mark-iii.htm


----------



## drjlo (Sep 22, 2012)

risc32 said:


> http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/24-70mm-ii.htm



According to KR, it's surprising how 24-70 MkII has significantly worse distortion from 35 to 70mm focal range compared to 24-70 MkI. I'd like to see more rigorous testing of multiple copies..


----------



## DB (Sep 22, 2012)

drjlo said:


> risc32 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.kenrockwell.com/canon/lenses/24-70mm-ii.htm
> ...



Yeah, but the mark I has more distortion at the wide end. I wonder if that has anything to do with changing the reverse zoom mechanism of the lens (know that has probably little to do with glass optical components, but you never know ???)


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jotho said:


> As far as I remember Rockwell says 5D3 is the worlds best DSLR actually.



He updated his first review after some time, the first version was haunted by poor knowledge of the camera because he didn't bother to read the manual and came to wrong conclusions as far as I remember.


----------



## Jotho (Sep 23, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Jotho said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I remember Rockwell says 5D3 is the worlds best DSLR actually.
> ...


Ah OK. I didn't read that one. Thanks for correcting me.


----------

